
CTO School - NYC Meetup for Startup Technical Leaders - lauriswtf
http://www.ctoschool.org/
======
rouma7
Great concept to facilitate learning/growth in NYC. One of the most important
aspects of growing tech in NYC is cultivating talent and sharing
ideas/experiences is an effective way to do that.

